# 826 differential always locked



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

I tried search the old postings. Did not find what I am looking for. 
My 826 wheels are always locked. I removed the wing nut, the spring washer and the big friction nut (had to heat the the nut to remove). The wheels are still locked. Is it correct that the inner shaft should be able to turn freeely? I assume the inner shaft is rusted onto the outer shaft. 

How do I fix this? Do I remove the differential first so the inner and outer shaft can be removed together?


----------



## damoose (Dec 26, 2010)

It sounds like the outer shaft is frozen to the inner one. You have to remove the groove pins on the right axle and pull it away from the axle shaft. Then try to slide the axle out the left hand side.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

It's a


----------



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

Interesting. There is only one axle. It goes through the the differential and has threads on the wing nut side. Wheels are connected to the outer tubes, they turns independently when the wing nut is not tightened.


----------

